# VLAN-QOS/priority configuration in FreeBSD 9.0



## muk (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,

I am trying to configure VLAN-QOS/priority on inbound and outbound VLAN packets in free bsd FreeBSD, but could not find commands/too*l*s (like vconfig in linux) to configure. Can you please help?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2012)

Interfaces are configured with ifconfig(8). For some specific VLAN information see vlan(4).


----------



## jilingshu (Nov 8, 2013)

It seems there is no related parameters in vlan(4), instead, a bug said:


> No 802.1Q features except VLAN tagging are implemented.



I heard we can reach this goal by employing ng_patch. Is there any guide to this? I look around and found nothing. :-(

UPDATE:
I read the manpage of ng_patch again. In the example, I found


```
/usr/sbin/ngctl -f- <<-SEQ
	 mkpeer ipfw: patch 300 in
	 name ipfw:300 tos_chg
	 msg tos_chg: setconfig { count=2 csum_flags=1 ops=[	 \
		 { mode=7 value=0xf7 length=1 offset=1 }	 \
		 { mode=8 value=0x02 length=1 offset=1 } ] }
 SEQ
 /sbin/ipfw add 160 netgraph 600 ip from any to any not dst-port 80
```

It seems that ng_patch can only modify IP packets? 802.11Q tag and priority fields should before IP header and after Ethernet header. How can I modify it?


----------

